# First scroll saw



## DIY Stew (2 Oct 2012)

Is this any good?

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PI ... tAodbWEAGA

I would buy second hand something like a Hegner or up market Aximinster but finding a one close to me seems impossible.

Thanks

Stew


----------



## Chippygeoff (2 Oct 2012)

The spec looks impressive and the price wont break the bank. It has quick release clamps. It is obviously far eastern but it looks as though it could be one of the better ones. It will interesting to see how you get on with it should you take the plunge.


----------



## geoff3 (2 Oct 2012)

Hi Stew,
as Geoff said sound good for the money just check it takes pinless blades b4 buying...have fun...geoff3


----------



## Scrollerman (3 Oct 2012)

Hi Stew,

That saw does *NOT* have 'quick release clamps' as mentioned in a previous post.
The spec from the link you posted states '*quick blade changing system'* but states nothing about *clamps* and visually, it's clear they are not clamps.
It does however have 'v' grooves on the blade holder to accept pinned blades which are tensioned from the rear tension lever.
If you intend to use only pinned blades then this could very loosely be described as 'quick change' but pinned blades will limit small scale work.
The description is certainly a ploy by the seller to make the speed of blade change sound better than it really is.

Scrollerman


----------



## Gill (3 Oct 2012)

My goodness, I've seen so many saws like this. Some are painted yellow, some are painted red, yet no matter what the colour scheme they're essentially the same Chaiwanese saw that is aimed at the newbie market. Sadly, people who buy this type of saw splash out a lot of good cash in the belief that anything which costs so much must be good. It's common for them to visit a forum such as this and celebrate their new acquisition, only to fade away after a few weeks and never surface again.

Before you buy this saw, please review the advice that seasoned scrollers have offered here generously, independently and honestly. Consider the so-called 'reviews' on the website and think about how many discuss the speed of blade change, its suitability for piercing work, its vibration and the many other qualities that scrollers on this forum think are important in selecting a scroll saw. There are seven reviews, all of which give it a minimum rating of 4 out of 5. I wonder how it would fare against a Hegner or a AWFS 18 or a Diamond? Heck, if I could buy a saw with a 4 out of 5 rating for £167 (reduced to £101 - I wonder why?), why would I consider a saw such as a Hegner for several hundred pounds more which, despite its many pleasures, is nevertheless imperfect?

Although I have not used a Sealey, I have used Hegners (and Diamonds and DeWalts). Somehow, I suspect Hegners will be around when Sealey's are long forgotten.


----------



## mac1012 (3 Oct 2012)

yeah you have to be carefull i had a scheppach decoflex once nice machine but blade changing was a fiddle their other machine at just over 100 pound is the only machine ive seen that does have quick relaese clamps for pinless blades so if you going for a budget saw that is about the best of the bunch , true it wont be as good as a hegner but should be ok to dip your toe in the hobby , if you can afford another couple of hundred the hegners had a 20% deal that would make the saw just over 320 

mark


----------



## mac1012 (3 Oct 2012)

dosent look like they do the smaller model anymore only the decoflex which is a good machine it just a pity the blade changing is really fiddly because apart from that it cuts really well and variable speed and very little vibration who the hell came up with the blade changing wants their head examined as would be a good machine otherwise 

mark


----------

